# Olympus Mirrorless Camera + Zoom Lens Trial Run



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I made the switch from Nikon DSLR to Olympus mirrorless and bought a used Olympus E-M5 and a number of used Olympus micro four thirds lenses including a 40mm to 150mm f4.0 to f5.6 zoom (80mm to 300mm equivalent). Took it for a trial run at a rugby match yesterday, the picture below was taken from the opposite touchline at f16, 150mm, 1/400 second and ISO 1000. Not a bad result IMO given it is not the fast "Pro" lens which is out of my price range.

Only editing is a crop from 4:3 to 10:15 and a slight shadow accentuation


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Mirrorless is the way everything's going :yes: . M43 is a good system and there are lots of AF lenses from Oly, Panasonic and Sigma top choose from :thumbsup: . So much more portable too. Have you tried the lens in burst mode at, say, f7.1 with a faster shutter speed? Would be interesting to compare the results


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

RTM Boy said:


> Mirrorless is the way everything's going :yes: . M43 is a good system and there are lots of AF lenses from Oly, Panasonic and Sigma top choose from :thumbsup: . So much more portable too. Have you tried the lens in burst mode at, say, f7.1 with a faster shutter speed? Would be interesting to compare the results


 I had a play around with that as well although even on high speed burst the E-M5 isn't the fastest when set on Fine quality, takes about 2 to 3 a second, it will go up to 9 a second if you set the quality lower. I got a few of individual players where depth of field wasn't so important.

I was (am I still have it) an Olympus OM1n user and using the E-M5 just feel right somehow, although the E-M5 is a 6 year old model which I am told is ancient in digital world :huh:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

JoT said:


> I was (am I still have it) an Olympus OM1n user and using the E-M5 just feel right somehow, although the E-M5 is a 6 year old model which I am told is ancient in digital world :huh:


 I've noticed that Olympus and Pentax users in particular have a genuine love for their stuff (I don't mean silly fanboy-ism you see so often these days). Olympus always pursued their own course and in the days of film (happy days!) made the most compact models with excellent glass. Sadly, in 2018 a 6-month-old model (body) is considered out of date :huh: . But pay no attention to people with GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) and keep taking the shots! That's all that matters in the end :yes: .

You have made me think I might need to get some longer glass and see what I can do with it :hmmm9uh:


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

I'm an Olympus user. I have an EM10 mk1 and have a lot of love for the 'kit' 40-150. I believe I got it in 2014 and its been great, plenty of fantastic pictures with it. I don't have the Pro lens - having just come back from a couple of weeks holiday lugging gear around in the heat; body, 14-40 pro and 40-150 kit, I'm glad for the weight saving, and still appreciate the quality of the lens.

The 14-42EZ is also a cracking little lens which disappears down to nothing and you can get an automatic lens cap for.

Welcome to the dark side.

Most, if not al of these were taken with the 40-150. Don't believe anyone who tells you it isn't a good lens.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atb321/sets/72157655984528252


----------



## yip_london (Sep 21, 2018)

Long time Olympus user. Went through E-M5, E-M1 and now E-M1 II.

Recently swapped my Lecia (Pany) 25mm f1.4 for a Pro 25mm f1.2 and got a Pro 40-150mm f/2.8. I agree with al_kaholik, welcome to the dark side 

Definitely not a bad result, make sure you post more!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

you probably know. the leica screw and bayonet mount lenses will fit on a few m-13 (?) mount camera bodys. adapters available now cheep. aprox. $15. digital camera bodies are very costly and electronic ones need batterys. in any event, save those vintage lenses. vin


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

I'm a big fan of all the kit lenses on the u4/3 format for Olympus - no doubt the Panasonic lenses are good too.

The other star is the 14-42EZ, I sold mine when I got the 12-40 but wish I'd kept it for light weight and size

Plenty in my Flickr of both lenses; even the old 4/3 kits weren't bad either


----------

